# Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund



## okf01 (19. Jan. 2008)

Ich bin Steffen(39)aus der Oberlausitz.Mein Teich ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und läuft einigermaßen stabil.:smoki 
Schaut einfach mal in mein Album rein.


----------



## Birkauer (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo Nachbar!

Ich komme auch aus der Oberlausitz. (zwischen Bautzen und Bischofswerda)
Dein Album ist ja echt der Hammer!!! 

Was ist das denn für eine Glaskuppel bei Dir im Garten?
Sieht ja aus wie ne Sternwarte.:smoki 
Und die Brücke über den Teich! Ist die Eigenbau?
Wenn ja, wie hast Du das gemacht? (Schalung, Beton, Granitpflaster)

Kannst ja auch mal in mein Album schauen!
Bis denne!


----------



## Dodi (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo Steffen!

:willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy .
Schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast. 

Ich habe mir gerade Dein Album angesehen und bin beindruckt! Da hast Du Dir ja wirklich ein Paradies geschaffen. 

Sag mal, ist diese ovale Glaskuppel eine Art Wintergarten?

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns hier im Forum!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo,
auch von mir ein :willkommen 

Klasse Anlage hast du dir da gebaut  

Ich denke in der Kuppel sind Vögel, oder ?

Viel Spass hier

Uwe


----------



## okf01 (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Die Kuppel war früher eine kleine Raststätte in Eiserode(zw. Bautzen und Löbau).
Jetzt ist da mein Swimmingpool drin.
Die Brücke ist Eigenbau.Ich dachte ne Holzbrücke hat ja jeder.
Da steckt jede Menge Beton und Eisen drin was man aber nicht mehr sieht.
Wenn Interresse besteht mal ich mal nen Plan.


----------



## fleur (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hi Steffen,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2  bei den Teich :crazy :crazy 

Klasse renovierte, funktionstüchtige Mühle bewohnst Du da    :friede 

im Ernst, da gibt's ja jede Menge zum schauen und spielen für große und kleine Kinder, aber ist die Anlage nicht sehr reinigungsintensiv, damit alles so schön ausschaut ??

Und bzgl. Deiner Brücke:

es besteht großes Interesse
  BITTE male einen Plan 

 

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der schon richtig in Spiellaune ist)


----------



## Birkauer (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo Steffen!

Ja, bitte stell mal eine Zeichnung von Deiner Brücke hier rein. 
Wenn meine alte Holzbrücke mal zusammenbricht will ich auch so eine haben.


----------



## okf01 (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Plan braucht noch Zeit ( malen,scannen,hochladen). 
Sag mal Fleur liegt dein Bayern in unseren Breitengraden 
oder sind die Palmen selbstgeklöppelt:?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo Steffen.
Das ist ja echt der Hammer  sieht wirklich klasse aus

                  Gruß Christian.


----------



## okf01 (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hier kommt der Plan
Als Erstes die Fundamente.Ich habe unter der Brücke den Überlauf vom kleinen
zum großen Teich, deshalb das Doppel-T.Wenn die Brücke frei stehen soll, dann würde ich die beiden Fundamente 50cm breit machen das sich ja nichts bewegt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21315&stc=1&d=1200941873
Bild.jpghttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21316&stc=1&d=1200941873
Bild11.JPG

Dann die Schalung bauen.Aber macht euch vorher Gedanken darüber wie ihr diese nachher wiederherausbekommt(mehrere Teile,Schrauben so anordnen das man nachher noch an den Kopf rankommt)https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21317&stc=1&d=1200942236
Bild12.JPGhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21318&stc=1&d=1200942236
Bild13.JPG

Als nächstes Granitpflaster 20x20 cm o.ä. an beiden Seiten in Beton verlegen.
Den Zwischenraum habe ich 10cm hoch betoniert natürlich mit Eisen drin(stark hält auch).In dem Beton in Richtung Sperrholz(Schalung) habe ich noch zwei dicke Flacheisen mit je 2 12mm Gewindelöchern reingetan(Geländerbefestigung),und 3 12V-Halogenfassungen mitsamt Zuleitung(Ich bin schlieslich Elektriker, da muss überall Licht dran).
Auf das Betonierte dann noch 10x10cm Pflaster drauf, natürlich auch in Beton,
und schon ist das Tagesziel erreicht und man kann noch ein gemütliches Feierabendbier trinken.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21319&stc=1&d=1200942236
Bild14.JPGhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21320&stc=1&d=1200942236
Bild15.JPG
Wenn's noch Fragen gibt Jederzeit 
Viel Spaß beim nachbauen.
Gruß Steffen:smoki


----------



## Birkauer (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo Steffen!

Danke für Deine Zeichnungen!
Soweit ist alles klar.
Nur mit dem Flacheisen zur Geländerbefestigung komme ich nicht ganz mit.
Hast Du die in die Fugen vom Großpflaster (20 x 20-er) einbetoniert.
Und noch was.
Hast Du die Bewehrung im Fundament mit der Bewehrung in der Brücke verbunden?


----------



## okf01 (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hallo Daniel

    Die Flacheisen sind nach dem ausschalen unter der Brücke(siehe Bild)
    Als Geländer habe ich ein L aus 4x4cm Vierkantrohr geschweißt und
    und von unten angeschraubt.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21323&stc=1&d=1200947085
Bild15.1.JPG

    Die Armierung ist miteinander verbunden.Das ist aber nur Angsteisen.
    Wenn die Fundamente nicht nachgeben passiert eigentlich nichts. 
    Früher gab's ja auch keinen Stahlbeton.

    Dein Teich ist übrigens auch sehr schön und hat die selbe Farbe wie  
    meiner.

    Gruß Steffen:smoki


----------



## fleur (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

Hi Steffen,

keine Sorge, ich bin kein "fake"
"mein" Bayern liegt wo's schon immer irgendwie liegt, rundum Munich-Chaos-City und ich mittendrin
mein Teich liegt in "Franzosien" am Atlantik Höhe Biarritz
und in Stricken und Häkeln insbesondere von Palmen bin ich eh eine Katastrophe

ABER:

TAUSEND DANK FÜR DEINEN BRÜCKENPLAN 

liebe Grüße 
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der auch nicht stricken kann)


----------



## Birkauer (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*



			
				okf01 schrieb:
			
		

> und hat die selbe Farbe wie
> meiner.



Öhm, da war grad mein UV-Filter kaputt!


----------



## okf01 (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hallo,hier ist ein neuer Teichfreund*

 Bei mir auch

              Gruß Steffen


----------

